# Newibie From Minnesota



## steveofire (May 11, 2016)

Hey guys, I have been reading this forum for a while and now joined to start getting a little more advice on where I should go. I have done a lot of reading don't get me wrong but I always like advice or wisdom from some of the other members. A little about myself. I was over weight all through my life up until a year ago. A buddy had got me on this site and I started ordering from AA. I started this weighing in at over 330 pounds and now I am just starting a cycle again and my current weight is 223. Now that the weight is off and I feel so much better I want to start training and toning my body. If any of you experienced guys out there wanna just chime in and give some pointers, please feel free to do so. Thanks


----------



## the_predator (May 11, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Nice job my man. What are u looking for? What does ur training routine look like?


----------

